# PDH's and audio courses...



## TouchDown (Oct 17, 2006)

I remember a bunch of you guys talking about prepping for the PE with audio courses that you could listen to on the way to work.

Well... Check out this website for PDH courses that allow you to do the same. Some of the courses are for PE prep, not sure how informational they are, but here's a pretty good plan for doing it. Just look at how they have set up their business and build on it...

Plus, if you don't want to do your own company / website, then you can put together a course of your own, and "sell" it to you and they will send you royalty checks when your courses get rented out...

FYI. I'm going to talk to a buddy of mine about creating some courses and either using these guys to market them (gain royalties), but if anyone else is interested in forming a group and setting up a company to sell courses, well then, I want to know.

My "expertise" is in maintenance and reliability of mechanical components (failure analysis and prevention). PM, PdM methodology and such. I think I could set up 2-3 x 4 hour courses just on that topic. Potentially, also creating some courses on Six Sigma, Lean methodology that is applicable to Problem Solving and Project Management.

Anybody interested in making some extra cash and honing that "teaching" ability?


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 17, 2006)

duh...

http://www.pdhcourses.com

I can't seem to get the http:/ link button to work right now, so you'll have to paste it in browser bar.


----------

